# Προσωπικότητα > Ναρκισσιστική Διαταραχή Προσωπικότητας >  Μισώ τον εαυτό μου που δε μπορώ να αγαπήσω (ΝΔΠ)

## world

Δε μπορώ να αγαπήσω πραγματικά

Δε μπορώ να νιώσω empathy

Κι όταν νομίζω ότι ερωτεύομαι και μπαίνω σε μια σχέση δε μπορώ να την κρατήσω γιατί οι ανασφάλειες μου και η διαρκής ανάγκη επιβεβαίωσης διώχνουν το άλλο πρόσωπο.

Και όμως, αποδείχτηκε στην πράξη ότι μπορώ να εντοπίσω εύκολα αυτούς που έχουν τη μεγαλύτερη ανοχή στην ανάγκη μου για διαρκή επιβεβαίωση και στη γενικότερη αλλοπρόσαλη συμπεριφορά μου και να στραφώ εκεί. Τότε όμως αργά ή γρήγορα χάνω το ενδιαφέρον μου και το θαυμασμό μου δηλαδή αρχίζει το devalueing... Και μετά χωρίζω αφού πρώτα γίνω παγοκολόνα από άποψη ενδιαφέροντος συναισθηματικού, σεξουαλικού και γενικότερου..

Μετά όμως από λίγο διάστημα μοναξιάς και ειδικά αν τύχει να αντιμετωπίσω άλλες άσχετες δυσκολίες στη ζωή μου αρχίζω χωρίς να καταλαβαίνω να επαναειδωλοποιώ στο μυαλό μου αυτό που είχα και αυτόν που μου το πρόσφερε. Αρχίζω να κάνω διερευνητικές κινήσεις κι αν δω ότι απ' την άλλη μεριά υπάρχει ακόμα ενδιαφέρον σιγά σιγά κάνω βήματα προσέγγισης.. Η τελευταία σχέση μου απ' ότι φαίνεται είχε αρκετό μυαλό ή ένστινκτο αυτοσυντήρησης για να κόψει μαχαίρι κάθε ενδεχόμενο επανασύνδεσης. Αυτό τον θεοποίησε στα μάτια μου ακόμα περισσότερο και έκανε ακόμα μεγαλύτερο το μαρτύριο μου που δε μπορούσα να τον ξαναέχω πίσω...

Το χειρότερο ήταν όταν έμαθα ότι ξεκίνησε κάτι με άλλον. Η μοναδικότητα μου συνετρίβη, η αποκλειστικότητα μου πάνω στο σώμα του έσβησε, τελικά δεν ήμουν αναντικατάστατος ούτε κάτι που θα έπαιρνε άπειρο χρόνο να ξεπεραστεί.. Επρεπε αμέσως να βρω τρόπο να συνέλθω. Επικοινώνησα αυθόρμητα όταν μου έδωσε αφορμή και κατάφερα να τον χειραγωγήσω λεκτικά σε αυτο το τηλεφώνημα. Όταν κλείσαμε ένιωσα ανακούφιση και μάλλον μια κάποια αδιαφορία που είναι πια αλλού. Και τι με ένοιαζε; Δε με ενδιέφερε ποτέ το σεξ ούτε ο άλλος, μόνο η επιρροή που είχα πάνω του. Μόνο η ικανότητα μου να παρεμβαίνω στο πώς σκέφτεται και πώς βλέπει κάποια πράγματα.


Αυτός είμαι. Ο ψυχολόγος μου μού λέει ψέματα ότι μπορώ να αλλάξω αλλά πώς μπορείς να αλλάξεις προσωπικότητα; Πώς αλλάζουν τα θεμέλια ενός κτιρίου χωρίς αυτό να κατεδαφιστεί συμπαρασύροντας ό,τι υπάρχει μέσα του; Δεν υπάρχει μεταμόσχευση εγκεφάλου..

Διαγνωσμένη ναρκισσιστική διαταραχή της προσωπικότητας

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

πρακτικα κ εγω ξερω αρκετους ανθρωπους που οταν ακουν για αγαπη κομπλαρουν η δε θεωρουν τον εαυτο τους ικανο να αγαπησει αλλα τους βλεπω να ζουν μια φυσιολογικη ζωη η σχεση πχ που εκανα εγω με τη κοπελα μου αρχικα ηταν ενας καθαρος ψυχαναγκασμος επιδη αλα δε το παλευα μονος αφου αν μορουσα να ζησω μονος δε θα εκανα σχεση τελικα ομως τελικα οπιος εχει τη μυγα μυγιαζετε φου οταν ζεις με καπιον για αρκετα χρονια τελικα αρχιζεις κ τον εκτιμας γιατι απλα τον συνηθιζεις ετσι εγινε κ με εμενα τα αισθηματα ηρθαν σιγα σιγα αρα εγω δε το βρισκω τοσο σοβαρο ολο αυτο που περιγραφεις αφου ομως ανακουφιστηκες που εφυγε αυτο σημαινει οτι δε την ηθελες 



> πώς μπορείς να αλλάξεις προσωπικότητα;


 γινετε με ενα ολυ απλο τροπο αν το θελησεις εγω αλα μια μερα το θελησα να αλλαξω σταση ζωης κ τροποποιησα τον εαυτο μου ετσι οως ηθελα διαβαζοντας βιβλια ψυχολογιας http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...BA%CE%BF%CF%85
οσο για το τιτλο που εχεις βαλει μου φαινετε υπερβολικος δεν ειναι λογος αυτος; να μισεις τον εαυτο σου .

----------


## aeolus74

Αυτά που περιγράφεις δεν συνθέτουν απαραίτητα μία ναρκισιστική προσωπικότητα. Τι άλλα δεδομένα υποστηρίζουν αυτή την διάγνωση?

----------


## Remedy

> Αυτά που περιγράφεις δεν συνθέτουν απαραίτητα μία ναρκισιστική προσωπικότητα. Τι άλλα δεδομένα υποστηρίζουν αυτή την διάγνωση?


κι εγω ακριβως αυτο σκεφτηκα...
και κατι ακομα.
απο ποσες περιπτωσεις τις εχεις τσεκαρισμενες αυτες σου τις συμπεριφορες? μηπως ηταν ειδικες οι περιστασεις και με καποιους αλλους λειτουργεις πιο αρμονικα?

επισης
αντιλαμβανομαι οτι μιλας για ομοφυλοφιλικες σχεσεις. ειναι βεβαιο οτι προκειται για διαταραχη η ειναι μια αμυνα σου επειδη δεν θελεις να δεχτεις την φυση των σχεσεων αυτων και προτιμας να τις καταστρεφεις?

----------


## Θεοφανία

...τα "θέλω" ή τα "δεν θέλω μας" δε συνιστούν πάθηση.
Υπάρχει και το ενδεχόμενο απωθημένων και ανασφάλειας που σπρώχνουν κάποιον να κάνει σχέσεις επιβεβαίωσης.
Στη δική σου την περίπτωση βαραίνει και η ιδιαιτερρότητα που μπορεί να μην έχεις αποδεχτεί, οπότε μπερδεύεται ακόμη πειρσσότερο.

----------


## world

Ναι, είμαι γκέι, θεωρώ ότι η αποδοχή της σεξουαλικότητας μου είναι ικανοποιητική (η αποδοχή του εαυτού γενικότερα είναι μια συνεχής διαδικασία που σταματάει μόνο όταν πεθάνεις), δε νομίζω ότι σαμποτάρω τις σχέσεις μου εξαιτίας θεμάτων με τη σεξουαλικότητα μου. Γνωρίζω τη θεωρία περί αυτοεκπληρούμενης προφητείας, γνωρίζω πολλούς ομοφυλόφιλους οι οποίοι δυστυχώς κάνουν ακριβώς αυτό, δλδ επιβεβαιώνουν διαρκώς αυτό που από μικροί γαλουχήθηκαν, ότι δλδ οι γκέι σχέσεις είναι καταδικασμένες και γενικά ο γκέι τρόπος ζωής, εγώ λόγω ΝΔΠ αμφιβάλλω αν μπορώ γενικότερα σαν άνθρωπος να ευτυχήσω..

Η διάγνωση είναι 100% σωστή, πρωτοέγινε πριν χρόνια, τότε το ημιαποδεχόμουν, τώρα όμως είμαι σίγουρος γιατί βλέπω την πάθηση να διαπερνάει κάθε τομέα της ζωής μου. Το ότι δε μπορώ να πάρω πτυχίο, ότι δεν έχω κίνητρο στη ζωή μου, ούτε φιλοδοξίες, γενικά δεν υπάρχει true self μέσα μου και ό,τι κάνω σε όλη μου τη ζωή κινείται προς την κατεύθυνση της ανακούφισης των αρνητικών συναισθημάτων και όχι της επιδίωξης κάποιου ονείρου/στόχου.


Τι σας φαίνεται στο κείμενο να μη συνάδει με ΝΔΠ; Ότι με κατηγορώ αντί να με παινεύω πχ;
Η θεωρία εκτός από false self και true self μιλάει και για ένα σαδιστικό υπερεγώ που διαρκώς με κατακρίνει και με κάνει να νιώθω ανεπαρκής και λίγος. Το false self είναι μια άμυνα στο σαδιστικό υπερεγώ.

Ένα άλλο κλασικό σύμπτωμα είναι η ανάγκη να διαβάσω όλους αυτούς τους όρους και τα ψυχολογικά κείμενα ώστε να μιλάω σε αυτή τη γλώσσα στον ψυχολόγο για να νιώθω ίσος μαζί του, γιατί όχι να παριστάνω και ότι γνωρίζω καλυτερα απ' αυτόν τι τρέχει με μένα...

aeolus74 ο λόγος που δυσκολεύτηκα να το πιστέψω κι εγώ και μου πήρε χρόνια είναι, πέρα απ' τη φύση της πάθησης φυσικά, ότι όποιος ακούει αυτή τη λέξη έχει υπόψη του την κλασική στερεότυπη εικόνας της πάθησης. Όμως, έτσι κι αλλιώς η ανάγκη για θαυμασμό και διαρκούς επιβεβαίωσης από τους άλλους προέρχεται από την βαθύτερη αδυναμία να έχω μια ρεαλιστική εικόνα του εαυτού μου και των δυνατοτήτων μου και μια μόνιμης αίσθησης ανεπάρκειας και ντροπής.

Remedy σε όλες μου τις διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις κάνω τα ίδια πάνω κάτω.

Έχω διαβάσει άπειρα κείμενα ονλάιν αλλά πρόσφατα διάβασα κι αυτό και σε πολλά σημεία με περιέγραφε άψογα:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2860525/

Πχ
Furthermore, the adult relies on others to regulate his self esteem and give him a sense of value, essentially looking for empathic feedback not received during development.


Πάντως, μια τεράστια διαφορά και πρόοδος είναι ότι έχω συνειδητοποιήσει 100% πώς λειτουργώ, έχω εγκαταστήσει έναν εξωτερικό παρατηρητή μέσα μου που προσπαθεί να προλαμβάνει real time τις ναρκισσιστικές συμπεριφορές από την πιο χαζή μέχρι τις σοβαρές. Επίσης, το ότι "τυχαινε" να κάνω πάντα σχέσεις εξ αποστάσεως ακόμα κι αυτό γράφουν κάποια κείμενα ότι είναι χαρακτηριστικό της πάθησης στην προσπάθεια του παθόντα να αποφύγει το intimacy που πραγματικά με ζορίζει απίστευτα...

Επίσης, δε μπορώ να νιώσω empathy με φυσιολογικό τρόπο, αντίθετα μπορώ να νιώσω empathy προς ζώα. Από την άλλη, επιδιώκω έντονα να προκαλώ empathy στους άλλους για μένα, ένα στενό φίλο ή κολλητό ή στο σύντροφο μου.

Είναι άπειρα που μπορώ να πω και δεν ξέρω από πού να αρχίσω και πού να τελειώσω.

----------


## marian_m

Σε ζορίζουν τα ελληνικά;
Ξέρεις, είναι πιο πλούσια γλώσσα από τα αγγλικά. Για παράδειγμα, το empathy είναι ελληνική λέξη, άσχετα αν στα ελληνικά έχει διαφορετική έννοια από ό,τι στα αγγλικά. Καλό θα ήταν να γράφουμε και να μιλάμε ελληνικά στην Ελλάδα.
Και ευτυχώς, λεξικά υπάρχουν άπειρα στο διαδίκτυο αν δεν γνωρίζουμε κάτι.

Συγνώμη, δεν έχω τίποτα προσωπικό μαζί σου, αλλά μ' εκνευρίζει εξίσου με τα greeklish η άσκοπη παρεμβολή σε ένα ελληνικό κείμενο, αγγλικών λέξεων. Και είναι κάτι που γίνεται πλέον σε μεγάλο βαθμό απ' όλα τα μέσα ενημέρωσης.
Κάποιοι το κάνουν γιατί νομίζουν ότι αυτό τους κάνει πιο "trendy". Εγώ πάλι νομίζω τους κάνει πιο αγράμματους.

----------


## Odette

@world:
Ειλικρινά, απλά δεν έχω λόγια για τον τρόπο που περιγράφεις τον τρόπο που λειτουργείς. Δεν έχω να σου πω κάτι σπουδαίο, απλά θαυμάζω τον απερίσπαστο τρόπο γραφής σου και την ικανότητα αντικειμενικής παρατήρησης του εαυτού σου. Είναι εξαιρετικά χρήσιμο εργαλείο η αυτοπαρατήρηση και απαιτεί ωριμότητα και ειλικρίνεια για να το κάνεις. Τα σέβη μου.


@marian_m:
Κι αυτό που κάνεις εσύ, δεν σε κάνει έξυπνη. Δίχως παρεξήγηση. Btw, κι εμένα με εκνευρίζουν οι άνθρωποι με obsessions και manipulative διάθεση. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι γίνεσαι κι εσύ εξ ίσου εκνευριστική στα μάτια μου. Nothing personal. :-)

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Σε ζορίζουν τα ελληνικά;
> Ξέρεις, είναι πιο πλούσια γλώσσα από τα αγγλικά. Για παράδειγμα, το empathy είναι ελληνική λέξη, άσχετα αν στα ελληνικά έχει διαφορετική έννοια από ό,τι στα αγγλικά. Καλό θα ήταν να γράφουμε και να μιλάμε ελληνικά στην Ελλάδα.
> Και ευτυχώς, λεξικά υπάρχουν άπειρα στο διαδίκτυο αν δεν γνωρίζουμε κάτι.
> 
> Συγνώμη, δεν έχω τίποτα προσωπικό μαζί σου, αλλά μ' εκνευρίζει εξίσου με τα greeklish η άσκοπη παρεμβολή σε ένα ελληνικό κείμενο, αγγλικών λέξεων. Και είναι κάτι που γίνεται πλέον σε μεγάλο βαθμό απ' όλα τα μέσα ενημέρωσης.
> Κάποιοι το κάνουν γιατί νομίζουν ότι αυτό τους κάνει πιο "trendy". Εγώ πάλι νομίζω τους κάνει πιο αγράμματους.


...λολ ...ακριβώς :)

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

For God's sake μην τσακωνεστε..Θυμαμαι και η Αννα βισση που παλεψε λιγο να κανει καριερα στην Αμερικη for few months,γυρισε στην Ελλαδα και τα μιλουσε σπαστα!

----------


## Odette

> ...λολ ...ακριβώς :)


Α! Τα Engleek επιτρέπονται;
Δατ'ς νάις! ;-)

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Α! Τα Engleek επιτρέπονται;
> Δατ'ς νάις! ;-)


...όταν δεν βγαίνει ανάλογο εικονίδιο, oh yes!

----------


## Odette

> ...όταν δεν βγαίνει ανάλογο εικονίδιο, oh yes!


Το «Oh yes» σε ποιά κατηγορία ανήκει; Σε αυτή που σας εκνευρίζει ή στην απουσία ανάλογου εικονιδίου; ;-)

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Μας κολλησες βρε δεν το καταλαβες?Shame on you!!



..εκξάκλι! γιου αρ ιν μαι μαιντ! 

(έρχεται η πράσινη σκούπα όπου να ναι :Ρ)

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> http://www.pic4ever.com/images/gigglesmile.gif
> Πάντως αυτοί οι δυο μοιάζουν σαν δυο σταγόνες νερό! Μπορούν μια χαρά να κάνουν παρέα! (Αν δεν κάνουν ήδη...) http://www.pic4ever.com/images/89.gif


Eιναι 2 σε 1 you know..Like shampoo!

----------


## Odette

> Μας κολλησες βρε δεν το καταλαβες?Shame on you!!


Σας; Μιλάμε για ακόμα μία Online κλίκα δηλαδή. Έχετε ανάγει το trolling σε επάγγελμα μερικοί. No hope. ;-)

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> ..εκξάκλι! γιου αρ ιν μαι μαιντ! 
> 
> (έρχεται η πράσινη σκούπα όπου να ναι :Ρ)


Νot again!!Not again!!

Aeon I'm innocent!! Don't πρασινησεις me παλι do you hear me??

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> Σας; Μιλάμε για ακόμα μία Online κλίκα δηλαδή. Έχετε ανάγει το trolling σε επάγγελμα μερικοί. No hope. ;-)


Objection!!!!
ειμαι independent troll..

----------


## world

> @world:
> Ειλικρινά, απλά δεν έχω λόγια για τον τρόπο που περιγράφεις τον τρόπο που λειτουργείς. Δεν έχω να σου πω κάτι σπουδαίο, απλά θαυμάζω τον απερίσπαστο τρόπο γραφής σου και την ικανότητα αντικειμενικής παρατήρησης του εαυτού σου. Είναι εξαιρετικά χρήσιμο εργαλείο η αυτοπαρατήρηση και απαιτεί ωριμότητα και ειλικρίνεια για να το κάνεις. Τα σέβη μου.


Ευχαριστώ. Θέλει γενναιότητα να δεις ότι τόσα χρόνια ζεις λάθος... Σκέφτεσαι λάθος, ερωτεύεσαι λάθος, αγαπάς λάθος.

Είμαι πολύ λίγο αισιόδοξος (αλλά είμαι) για τομείς της ζωής μου όπως ο επαγγελματικός και ο τομέας των φίλων, αν και κι εκεί έχω χειριστεί και χειραγωγήσει ανθρώπους για να τους έχω κοντά μου και να αντλώ επιβεβαίωση από το θαυμασμό ή ακόμα και τον έρωτα τους προς εμένα, τον οποίο δεν ανταποδίδω. Νομίζω ότι μπορώ σιγά σιγά να αντικαταστήσω να ναρκισσιστικά μοτίβα με πιο υγιή.

Εκεί που τα πράγματα είναι τελείως σκούρα είναι το κομμάτι των σχέσεων. Στη σχέση με έναν άλλο άνθρωπο είσαι εντελώς γυμνός, όχι μόνο κυριολεκτικά αλλά και ψυχικά.. 

Εκεί βγαίνουν όλα τα αδύναμα στοιχειά του χαρακτήρα κάποιου, τα απωθημένα, οι φοβίες, οι ανασφάλειες, οι εγωισμοί, η κτητικότητα κτλ.

Πόσο δλδ σε ένα άτομο με τη δική μου προσωπικότητα που μου βγαίνει σχεδόν αυτόματα η ανάγκη να προκαλέσω θαυμασμό στον άλλο προς εμένα και εξάρτηση, επιρροή, χειραγώγηση, να παίξω με το μυαλό του, να τον κάνω μέχρι και υποχείριο μου.

Και αντίθετα, όταν ο άλλος είναι ισότιμος με μένα εξ αρχής και δεν έχει τις προδιαγραφές για να γίνουν τα παραπάνω, τότε ή θα πω στον εαυτό μου "μπαα αυτος παραείναι ωραίος για να κοιτάξει εμένα" ή θα βρω άλλες προφάσεις να κάνω πίσω και να μην τον διεκδικήσω..

Για πρώτη φορά στη ζωή μου αποφασίζω με τη βοήθεια και την υποστήριξη του θεραπευτή μου να διεκδικήσω κάποιον που δεν αποτελεί "ασφαλή ναρκισσιστική επιλογή" και να προσπαθήσω να δημιουργήσω κάτι υγιές και ισότιμο μαζί του, χωρίς την ασφάλεια που μου παρείχαν αυτά που έγραψα πριν 2 παραγράφους και είμαι χάλια... Νιώθω απίστευτη ανασφάλεια συνεχώς. Νιώθω τη γη να τρέμει κάτω απ' τα πόδια μου. Νιώθω συνεχώς την ανάγκη να τον ρωτάω πώς με βλέπει, αν του αρέσω, αν πέρασε καλά μαζί μου χθες... 

Κι επειδή η αντίδραση που παιρνω είναι κανονική και όχι η λατρεία στην οποία έχω συνηθίσει και έχω τόσο πολύ ανάγκη βιώνω συνεχώς αισθήματα ανεπάρκειας, φόβο εγκατάληψης, αγωνία για το αύριο και ζόρι τρομερό και δυσφορία απίστευτη που εξαρτάται τόσο το δικό μου well being από ένα ξενο άτομο που ξέρω μόλις λίγες μέρες.

Τελικά αυτό ίσως είναι το απόλυτο crash test για μένα και το κατά πόσο θα μπορέσω ποτέ να νικήσω την διαταραχή μου.

Δε μπορώ απλά να δώσω εντολή στα γαμ***α τα συναισθήματα να πάψουν να με τυρανάνε... Δε μπορώ ενώ ξέρω ότι είναι παράλογα να τα κάνω να φύγουν. Αυτό, σόρρυ για τα κατεβατά.

----------


## Odette

@World είσαι ένας υπέροχος χείμμαρος ειλικρίνειας. Πίστεψέ με, ίσως είσαι ο μοναδικός άνθρωπος που έχω συναντήσει online να έχει αυτήν την ικανότητα, να στέκεται απέναντι από τον εαυτό του και να τον παρατηρεί με τόση ακρίβεια και χωρίς ίχνος ενδοιασμού να παραδέχεται όλα αυτά τα συναισθήματα και τις διαδικασίες που άλλοι θα ένιωθαν ντροπή να το κάνουν.
Ίσως δεν σου κάνω καλό που σου δείχνω τον θαυμασμό μου, μα θα μου ήταν αδύνατο να μην το κάνω από τη στιγμή που το νιώθω.
Μακάρι να μπορούσαν όλοι να έχουν φτάσει σε αυτό το επίπεδο σχέσης με τον εαυτό τους: Της αντικειμενικής παρατήρησης χωρίς το αυτομαστίγωμα.

Πες μου κάτι... Η ανάγκη σου για connection/closeness/openess, για ψυχική επαφή, για ανάπτυξη ουσιαστικού, ψυχικού δεσμού είναι υπαρκτή; Είναι θεμελιώδης; Είναι σκοπός; Έχει αξία για εσένα; Το επιδιώκεις ή το φοβάσαι; Μπορείς να νιώσεις τρωτός, ευάλωτος;

----------


## world

> @World είσαι ένας υπέροχος χείμμαρος ειλικρίνειας. Πίστεψέ με, ίσως είσαι ο μοναδικός άνθρωπος που έχω συναντήσει online να έχει αυτήν την ικανότητα, να στέκεται απέναντι από τον εαυτό του και να τον παρατηρεί με τόση ακρίβεια και χωρίς ίχνος ενδοιασμού να παραδέχεται όλα αυτά τα συναισθήματα και τις διαδικασίες που άλλοι θα ένιωθαν ντροπή να το κάνουν.
> Ίσως δεν σου κάνω καλό που σου δείχνω τον θαυμασμό μου, μα θα μου ήταν αδύνατο να μην το κάνω από τη στιγμή που το νιώθω.
> Μακάρι να μπορούσαν όλοι να έχουν φτάσει σε αυτό το επίπεδο σχέσης με τον εαυτό τους: Της αντικειμενικής παρατήρησης χωρίς το αυτομαστίγωμα.


Όντως δε μου κάνει καλό μάλλον :P

Πάντως ακόμα και μετά από πάνω από 4 χρόνια ψυχοθεραπείας παραμένουν ακόμα γκρίζες ζώνες και τυφλά σημεία. Μακάρι να είχα αποκρυπτογραφήσει 100% τον εαυτό μου.




> Πες μου κάτι... Η ανάγκη σου για connection/closeness/openess, για ψυχική επαφή, για ανάπτυξη ουσιαστικού, ψυχικού δεσμού είναι υπαρκτή; Είναι θεμελιώδης; Είναι σκοπός; Έχει αξία για εσένα; Το επιδιώκεις ή το φοβάσαι; Μπορείς να νιώσεις τρωτός, ευάλωτος;


Πριν λίγο καιρό με απασχολούσε πάρα πολύ αυτό. Φοβόμουν ότι ποτέ στη ζωή μου δεν ενδιαφέρθηκα γνησίως για κάποιο άλλο άνθρωπο (φιλικά ή ερωτικά) κι ότι το μόνο που με ένοιαζε πάντα ήταν να βρω έναν καλό "καθρέφτη" για να κοιτάω την αντανάκλαση μου, μία αντανάκλαση παραμορφωτική φυσικά, μεγεθυντική και κολακευτικότατη σε σχέση με την αληθινή μου εικόνα (η οποία εξακολουθεί να μου είναι άγνωστη..)

Όταν αποφάσισα να αντικαταστήσω τις ναρκισσιστικές σχέσεις με άλλους ανθρώπους με αληθινές άρχισα να ανησυχώ έντονα ότι άπαξ και καταφέρω να σταματήσω να θέλω σχέσεις επιβεβαίωσης θα σταματήσω να θέλω σχέσεις με ανθρώπους γενικότερα. Δεν ξέρω πώς αλλιώς να το εξηγήσω ώστε να γίνει πιο κατανοητό αυτό. Φοβόμουν ότι το σεξ αυτό καθαυτό και η φιλία στη γνησια της μορφή δε θα με ενδιέφεραν...
EDIT: Πρέπει να ομολογήσω ότι πάρα πολλές φορές με έχω πιάσει να βαριέμαι αφόρητα να ακούω τα προβλήματα των άλλων ή να ακούω τα προσωπικά τους βάσανα και να μη νιώθω τίποτα (lack of empathy.. ).



Μακάρι να μπορούσα να απαντήσω. Σίγουρα έχω πολύ δρόμο ακόμα και ίσως μάλιστα ποτέ δεν καταφέρω να αποβάλω τελείως αυτές τις παρορμήσεις από τις σχέσεις μου με τους άλλους. Ο ψυχολόγος το επιβεβαίωσε αυτό.

Με άλλα λόγια αν γίνεις φίλος μου υπάρχει κίνδυνος ανά πάσα στιγμή να προσπαθήσω να πάρω επιβεβαίωση με κάποιο τρόπο ή πχ να αρχίσω να μιλάω για μένα και να μην ξέρω πότε να σταματήσω (το πιο κλασικό απ' όλα..). Στις ερωτικές σχέσεις ο κίνδυνος είναι πολλαπλάσιος φυσικά.

Άρα μάλλον δε θα μπορέσω ποτέ να πω με βεβαιότητα πού οριοθετείται η νακισσιστική δίψα για επιβεβαίωση από άλλα άτομα και που ξεκινάει η ανάγκη για αληθινή σύνδεση και εγγύτητα και οικειότητα με άλλους ανθρώπους.

Με στεναχωρεί σίγουρα αυτό. Θα έδινα τα πάντα για να ήμουν φυσιολογικός.. αλλά έχω συμβιβαστεί με την κατάσταση. Προσπαθώ να με αποδεχτώ όπως είμαι και επειδή με ρώτησες για σκοπό, σκοπός για μένα είναι να ζήσω όσο πιο φυσιολογικά γίνεται. Θέλω προς τα έξω τουλάχιστον να φέρομαι φυσιολογικά. Θέλω να έχω φίλους, και σχέση αν είμαι τυχερός και άξιος γι' αυτό και να προσπαθώ όσο μπορώ να είμαι ηθικός και δίκαιος απέναντι τους. Θέλω να μπορώ να έχω όνειρα και κίνητρα, να ανακαλύψω τις αληθινές μου κλίσεις και τα πραγματικά μου ενδιαφέροντα, να πάρω επιτέλους ρίσκα που τόσο με τρομάζουν γιατί απειλούν όλο το οικοδόμημα της ναρκισσιστικής ψεύτικης περσόνας μου.

ΥΓ: Τρωτός ευαλωτος λογικά συνδέονται με την ανοχή στην κριτική και στην απόρριψη και κυρίως στη δική μου περίπτωση στην αίσθηση της αδικίας που εκεί τρελαίνομαι... Το δουλεύω.. Δε μπορώ να προσδιορίσω σε τι στάδιο βρίσκομαι όμως :/

----------


## Odette

@world

Όμως… Αυτά που λες μού φαίνονται ως έναν μεγάλο βαθμό, πολύ φυσιολογικά.
Δηλαδή, θεωρώ πως όλοι οι άνθρωποι έχουν την ανάγκη της επιβεβαίωσης (ο βαθμός εξαρτάται από το βαθμό της ανασφάλειας, ποιός δεν είναι ανασφαλής; ).
Την ανάγκη του ότι έχουν μια Α επιρροή σε ορισμένους ανθρώπους, δηλαδή ότι αυτά που λένε τα λαμβάνουν υπ' όψιν τους οι άλλοι.
Επίσης δεν έχουμε πάντα την ψυχική διάθεση και την ενέργεια να αντέξουμε τους άλλους και τα όσα τους βασανίζουν. Ειδικά στην περίπτωση των introvert, η παρατεταμένη έκθεση σε επικοινωνία απαιτεί μεγάλα αποθέματα ενέργειας.
Το αίσθημα της αδικίας το βρίσκω επίσης φυσιολογικό. Σε ποιόν αρέσει να αδικείται; Αν νιώθεις πως κάποιος σε εκμεταλλεύεται, αν νιώθεις ότι δεν υπάρχει αμοιβαιότητα στο δούναι και λαβείν, αν νιώθεις ότι δεν σε καταλαβαίνουν ή σε παρεξηγούν, κλπ.

Μια σκέψη που με απασχολεί τελευταία πολύ όσον αφορά τις ιδιαιτερότητες του χαρακτήρα, αλλά και τις διαταραχές γενικότερα, είναι κατά πόσο παίζει ρόλο το περιβάλλον.
Ένα προσωπικό μου συμπέρασμα είναι ότι τα πάντα είναι αποτέλεσμα σύγκρισης.
Αν βρίσκεσαι σε λάθος περιβάλλον με ανθρώπους που δρουν ως trigger για κάποιες ανασφάλειες/τραύματά σου είναι πολύ πιθανό να βγουν στην επιφάνεια ακατέργαστα συναισθήματα/συμπεριφορές/άμυνες.
Θα μού έπαιρνε ώρες για να καταφέρω να αναλύσω αυτή μου τη σκέψη, ελπίζω να πιάνεις το νόημα.

Ας πούμε, πρόσφατα είχα μια εμπειρία με ένα φίλο (μα με ρομαντικά συναισθήματα), όπου λόγω της κουλτούρας του, της εσωστρέφειάς του και πολύ πιθανότατα του αυτισμού του, στάθηκε αφορμή να βγάλω στην επιφάνεια ανασφάλειες που ποτέ πριν δεν είχα βγάλει σε αυτόν τον βαθμό γιατί ποτέ στη ζωή μου δεν είχα συναντήσει τόσο απαθή άνθρωπο και οποίος να υποστηρίζει ότι είναι ερωτευμένος μαζί μου και ότι με αγαπάει.

Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι μήπως τελικά εσύ είσαι που αδικείς τον εαυτό σου, προσπαθόντας να προσεγγίσεις την ιδιεταιρότητά σου, επειδή το περιβάλλον σου δεν είναι το κατάλληλο για εσένα. Δεν ξέρω…
Δεν είναι ο σκοπός μου να ανατρέψω την εικόνα που έχεις σχηματίσει για τον εαυτό σου. Είναι πράγματι υπέροχο που μπορείς και παρατηρείς τις συμπεριφορές σου. :-)

Δεν είμαι ψυχολόγος, βέβαια. Απλά παρατηρώ προκειμένου να κατανοήσω. :-)

----------


## world

Ο βαθμός και η έκταση κυρίως καθιστούν ναρκισσιστικά αυτά που έγραψα.

Πχ, φαντάσου ό,τι κι αν συμβαίνει γύρω σου να νιώθεις ΕΣΥ ΕΙΔΙΚΑ αδικημένος και μάλιστα σε έντονο βαθμό, τόσο έντονο που δε μπορείς να λειτουργήσεις πλέον στην καθημερινότητα σου..

Καταβάλω τεράστια προσπάθεια να με αγαπήσω για αυτό που πραγματικά είμαι, αλλά πρώτα πρέπει να αποκτήσω μια κάπως αντικειμενική και σταθερή εικόνα του εαυτού μου..

----------


## Remedy

αν οι διαγνωσεις ηταν ειδικων κι οχι δικες σου απο ψαξιματα στο διαδικτυο, δεν εχω να πω κατι επι των διαγνωσεων..

ηταν δεν ηταν ομως, θα σου πω μια αισθηση που εχω εγω η μη ειδικη απο οσα μας εχεις πει μεχρι τωρα.
εχω λοιπον την αισθηση οτι οι διαγνωσεις αυτες σου κανουν κακο, εχεις μπει σε ενα τριπακι και με τις διαγνωσεις και (κυριως) με το τσαλαβουτημα που κανεις σε πληροφοριες περι διαταραχων, το οποιο κατα τη γνωμη μου σου κανει κακο, σε κραταει πισω. καθεσαι και ερμηνευεις το οτιδηποτε με το bagkground :p αυτων των πληροφοριων κι εχουν γινει δεκανικι για σενα. 
εχω την αισθηση οτι δεν βλεπεις συμπεριφορες σου πλεον ,αλλα διαταραχες...
οτι εχει γινει το δεκανικι σου για να ερμηνευεις απλα την ζωη σου που περναει απο μπροστα σου, αλλα και για να δικαιολογεις... και εχεις ακινητοποιηθει πληρως στο να βελτιωσεις καποια πραγματα σε σενα γιατι εχεις πεισθει οτι ΟΛΕΣ οι δυσλειτουργιες σου οφειλονται σε διαταραχες κι ειναι ματαιο να προσπαθησεις.

δεν θυμαμαι αν ανεφερες κατι περι ψυχοθεραπειας, ισως θα σου εκανε καλο μια γνωσιακη- συμπεριφορικη προσεγγιση στο να ξεχωρισεις αυτα τα πραγματα μεταξυ τους, δηλαδη την (οποια) διαγνωση απο την ελευθερη βουληση και να ψαξεις τα περιθωρια βελτιωσης της συμπεριφορας σου. ειτε υπαρχει διαταραχη ειτε οχι, ΠΑΝΤΑ υπαρχει ενα περιθωριο βελτιωσης

----------


## world

Τα έχω συζητήσει όλα αυτά με τον ψυχολόγο μου, έχουμε μιλήσει μαζί για τον κίνδυνο να ερμηνεύω οποιαδήποτε συμπεριφορά μου με βάση την παθολογία μου και μαζί με ξερά να καίγονται και τα χλωρά. Και ναι, η υπερβολική μου κινητοποίηση για να γίνω καλύτερα και να ξεπεράσω τη διαταραχή προσωπικότητας με κάνει να διαβάζω μανιωδώς οτιδήποτε χρήσιμο - αξιόλογο βρω στο ίντερνετ. Είμαι control freak άλλωστε γενικότερα. Είναι σχεδόν καταναγκαστικό, αλλά δε βλάπτει πολύ...

Επίσης με απασχόλησε έντονα το θέμα που κι εσύ αγγίξες, δηλαδή να υπεραναλύω οτιδήποτε πω, κάνω ή νιώσω προκειμένου να βεβαιωθώ ότι δεν είναι ναρκισσιστικό. Ένιωθα ότι κοντεύω να τρελαθώ τελείως σε κάποια φάση!!! Ωστόσο, συμφωνήσαμε με τον ψυχολόγο μου ότι αυτό είναι αναγκαίο να γίνεται, Προς το Παρόν τουλάχιστον, επειδή αν δε γίνεται, η ζωή έδειξε ότι μου είναι πολύ εύκολο και αυτόματο να επαναλαμβάνω τα ίδια μοτίβα συμπεριφοράς ξανά και ξανά και μετά να τα συζητάω μαζί του για να ανακαλύψω τα ναρκισσιστικά στοιχειά ή έστω να τα καταλαβαίνω από μόνος μου, αλλά με καθυστέρηση, αφου το κακό έχει γίνει. Κάτι τέτοιο δεν το θέλω πια, είμαι στο στάδιο που προσπαθώ να παρεμβαίνω σε πραγματικό χρόνο και να αντικαταστήσω την διαταραχή με μια υγιή συμπεριφορά.

Κάτι τελευταίο. Από μικρός με μεγάλωσαν οι δικοί μου ως ξεχωριστό και ταλαντούχο παιδί που θα είχε επιτυχίες πάντα και χαρές. Με κατέστρεψε αυτό. Δεν υπήρχε και δεν υπάρχει τίποτα πιο απειλητικό και φρικτό για μένα από το να παραδεχτώ ότι είμαι συνηθισμένος και σε κάποιους τομείς μέτριος, όπως πχ ο εμφανισιακός. Αλλά το να κατεδαφίσεις το false self σημαίνει να είσαι ένας ακόμα απ' τους πολλούς εκεί έξω. Γι' αυτό τα άτομα με ΝΔΠ είναι τόσο δύσκολο να βελτιωθούν / προοδεύσουν. Οπότε σε αυτά τα πλαίσια νομίζεις ότι με καλύπτει αυτό το περιθώριο βελτίωσης που λες ότι υπάρχει; Εγώ θέλω να γίνω τελείως και απολύτως φυσιολογικός. Δε μπορώ να ανεχτώ ότι μέχρι να πεθάνω θα έχω ναρκισσιστικές τάσεις. Μου είναι απίστευτα δύσκολο να δεχτώ ότι είμαι κάτι λιγότερο από άνθρωπος....

----------


## aeolus74

> Κάτι τελευταίο. Από μικρός με μεγάλωσαν οι δικοί μου ως ξεχωριστό και ταλαντούχο παιδί που θα είχε επιτυχίες πάντα και χαρές. Με κατέστρεψε αυτό. Δεν υπήρχε και δεν υπάρχει τίποτα πιο απειλητικό και φρικτό για μένα από το να παραδεχτώ ότι είμαι συνηθισμένος και σε κάποιους τομείς μέτριος, όπως πχ ο εμφανισιακός. Αλλά το να κατεδαφίσεις το false self σημαίνει να είσαι ένας ακόμα απ' τους πολλούς εκεί έξω. Γι' αυτό τα άτομα με ΝΔΠ είναι τόσο δύσκολο να βελτιωθούν / προοδεύσουν. Οπότε σε αυτά τα πλαίσια νομίζεις ότι με καλύπτει αυτό το περιθώριο βελτίωσης που λες ότι υπάρχει; Εγώ θέλω να γίνω τελείως και απολύτως φυσιολογικός. Δε μπορώ να ανεχτώ ότι μέχρι να πεθάνω θα έχω ναρκισσιστικές τάσεις. Μου είναι απίστευτα δύσκολο να δεχτώ ότι είμαι κάτι λιγότερο από άνθρωπος....


Ναρκισσιστικές τάσεις έχουν όλοι οι άνθρωποι. Όταν μας απορρίπτουν -για παράδειγμα- πονάμε γιατί πρώτα απ' όλα πλήττεται ο ναρκισσισμός μας. Η διαφορά είναι ότι κάποιοι αυτοκτονούν και κάποιοι το ξεπερνάνε. Η κάθε απόπειρα για πλήρη απαλλαγή από τις ναρκισσιστικές τάσεις είναι καταδικασμένη σε αποτυχία. 

Επίσης, ο τρόπος που περιγράφεις ότι σε μεγάλωσαν οι γονείς σου πως συνδυάζεται με την απουσία ενσυναίσθησης και συμπόνοιας? Σύμφωνα με την Alice Miller η απουσία της ικανότητας αυτής έχει άμεση σχέση με το κατά πόσο αναγκαστήκαμε να ξεχάσουμε τον δικό μας πόνο (απώθηση) στην παιδική μας ηλικία. Γι αυτό και είναι σημαντικό να θυμηθούμε την προσωπική μας αλήθεια και να καταφέρουμε να νοιώσουμε συμπόνοια πρώτα για το παιδί αυτό που κάποτε ήμασταν. 

Υ.Γ. Το ότι είσαι “ανίκανος” όπως λες να νοιώσεις συμπόνοια είναι η μισή αλήθεια. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι περιόρισες την ικανότητα αυτή όσον αφορά τους ανθρώπους αλλά όχι όσον αφορά τα ζώα. Και αυτό έχει τεράστια σημασία διότι είναι σαφές ότι δεν πρόκειται για κάποια μορφή συναισθηματικής “αναπηρίας” αλλά για μια στρατηγική που ανέπτυξες για να προστατευτείς από κάτι. Από τι?

----------


## world

Σχετικά με τη 2η παράγραφο, δε μπορώ να περιγράψω από δω αρκετά ικανοποιητικά. Το πιο απλό που μπορώ να πω παντως είναι ότι δε με εκπαίδευσαν να νοιάζομαι γι' αυτούς, στα μάτια μου ήταν υπεράνθρωποι, δεν είχαν συναισθήματα, δεν είχαν κούραση, δεν είχαν πόνο ούτε ανάγκες. Μόνο εγώ είχα ανάγκες! Έτσι δεν έμαθα να νοιάζομαι και για τους ανθρώπους που έρχονταν στη ζωή μου. Επίσης, γι' αυτούς το να δείξουν συναισθήματα ήταν αδυναμία, ήταν κάτι κακό κι αυτό μου το πέρασαν κι εμένα. Από την άλλη η μητέρα μου σίγουρα έχει πρόβλημα στο να δείξει empathy προς οποιονδήποτε και οτιδήποτε.. Όποτε ανέτρεχα σ' αυτή για να με παρηγορήσει αντί συναισθήματος μου έλεγε τι να κάνω για να το αντιμετωπίσω πρακτικά, δλδ με καθοδηγούσε (χειραγωγούσε) και με έπλαθε όπως ήθελε αυτή. Τρυφερότητα πήρα κάποιες φορές μόνο για να είναι ακόμα πιο αποτελεσματική μετά στο να με καθοδηγήσει να κάνω αυτό που θεωρούσε σωστό αυτή.

ΥΓ: Ε καλά, κάπου διάβασα ότι οι σίριαλ κίλερς νιώθουν έμπαθυ για ζώα. Δε με παρηγορεί ιδιαίτερα αυτό :P

----------


## Odette

@World, λατρεύω κάθε λέξη που λες. Με βοηθάς πολύ να σχηματήσω εικόνα.

Πες μου 2 πράγματα:
1. Έχεις ποτέ ελέγξει μήπως είσαι Aspie;
Ενδεικτικά, ένα test που πέτυχα πρόσφατα: http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/9.12/aqtest.html

2. Έχεις empathy για το σύνολο της ανθρωπότητας, εκτός από τα ζώα;

----------


## aeolus74

> Σχετικά με τη 2η παράγραφο, δε μπορώ να περιγράψω από δω αρκετά ικανοποιητικά. Το πιο απλό που μπορώ να πω παντως είναι ότι δε με εκπαίδευσαν να νοιάζομαι γι' αυτούς, στα μάτια μου ήταν υπεράνθρωποι, δεν είχαν συναισθήματα, δεν είχαν κούραση, δεν είχαν πόνο ούτε ανάγκες. Μόνο εγώ είχα ανάγκες! Έτσι δεν έμαθα να νοιάζομαι και για τους ανθρώπους που έρχονταν στη ζωή μου. Επίσης, γι' αυτούς το να δείξουν συναισθήματα ήταν αδυναμία, ήταν κάτι κακό κι αυτό μου το πέρασαν κι εμένα. Από την άλλη η μητέρα μου σίγουρα έχει πρόβλημα στο να δείξει empathy προς οποιονδήποτε και οτιδήποτε.. Όποτε ανέτρεχα σ' αυτή για να με παρηγορήσει αντί συναισθήματος μου έλεγε τι να κάνω για να το αντιμετωπίσω πρακτικά, δλδ με καθοδηγούσε (χειραγωγούσε) και με έπλαθε όπως ήθελε αυτή. Τρυφερότητα πήρα κάποιες φορές μόνο για να είναι ακόμα πιο αποτελεσματική μετά στο να με καθοδηγήσει να κάνω αυτό που θεωρούσε σωστό αυτή.
> 
> ΥΓ: Ε καλά, κάπου διάβασα ότι οι σίριαλ κίλερς νιώθουν έμπαθυ για ζώα. Δε με παρηγορεί ιδιαίτερα αυτό :P



Ίσως στα μάτια του μικρού παιδιού να φαινόταν ότι δεν έχουν ανάγκες αλλά η αλήθεια κατά την άποψή μου είναι ότι η μητέρα σου είχε, και μάλιστα πολλές ακάλυπτες συναισθηματικές ανάγκες τις οποίες εκτόνωνε μέσα από εσένα με αποτέλεσμα να μείνουν ακάλυπτες οι δικές σου ανάγκες. Οι ρόλοι σας ήταν αντεστραμμένοι. 

Αλήθεια τι νοιώθεις τώρα για την μητέρα σου? Πιστεύεις ότι αγαπήθηκες από αυτήν?

----------


## aeolus74

και ακόμα μία ερώτηση: Εκτός από την συναισθηματική κακοποίηση που βίωσες υπήρξε και σωματική?

----------


## world

> @World, λατρεύω κάθε λέξη που λες. Με βοηθάς πολύ να σχηματήσω εικόνα.
> 
> Πες μου 2 πράγματα:
> 1. Έχεις ποτέ ελέγξει μήπως είσαι Aspie;
> Ενδεικτικά, ένα test που πέτυχα πρόσφατα: http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/9.12/aqtest.html
> 
> 2. Έχεις empathy για το σύνολο της ανθρωπότητας, εκτός από τα ζώα;


1. Ναι, δεν είμαι.

2. Ναι, συγκινούμαι απίστευτα εύκολα με σεισμούς, καταστροφές, ατυχήματα και γενικά με απασχολεί πολύ το πού πάει η ανθρωπότητα και ο πολιτισμός. Εκεί μάλλον μου βγαίνει empathy.





> Αλήθεια τι νοιώθεις τώρα για την μητέρα σου? Πιστεύεις ότι αγαπήθηκες από αυτήν?


Δεν ξέρω... Είναι απίστευα πολύπλοκο και μπερδεμένο για μένα αυτό που με ρωτάς. Δε μπορώ να την κατηγορήσω ευθέως για όλα, ξέρω ότι αυτη με εκανε αυτό που είμαι, ξέρω ότι ήταν δύσκολο να γλιτώσω και ότι προφανώς δε με αγάπησε όπως θα έπρεπε ούτε μου έδωσε αυτό που είχα ανάγκη, αυτό που έχει ανάγκη κάθε παιδί.


Πριν λίγο καιρό λιποθύμησε και πέρα από το πρακτικό κομμάτι (να της μετρήσω την πίεση, να δω αν είναι καλά, να της μιλάω) δεν ένιωσα τίποτα... Μόνο σύγχιση και αμηχανία και μια αποδιοργάνωση. Ένιωσα εντελώς ανάπηρος να νιώσω empathy γι' αυτή. Το ίδιο κάνει κι αυτή αν πάθω κάτι εγώ ή η αδερφή μου.

Ίσως έχω επενδύσει τόσο πολύ συναισθηματικά σε αυτήν (με τον ίδιο τρόπο που ο Ναρκισσιστικός ασθενής επενδύει στην πάθηση του για να μη νιώθει τρομερά κενός και ανεπαρκής) και δε μπορώ ακόμα, δεν έχω την πολυτέλεια, ή φοβάμαι πολύ να τη μισήσω ή να θυμώσω για όσα μου έκανε ή απλά να πάψω να προστρέχω σε αυτήν. Αυτό είναι υποθετικό πάντως.

----------


## world

> και ακόμα μία ερώτηση: Εκτός από την συναισθηματική κακοποίηση που βίωσες υπήρξε και σωματική?


Όχι. Το πιο τραυματικό που θυμάμαι είναι ότι με έστελναν επί χρόνια με το ζόρι σχεδόν σε ομάδα μπάσκετ ερασιτεχνική επειδή "είσαι ψηλός, πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να το εκμεταλευτείς", εγώ όμως μισούσα οτιδήποτε είχε να κάνει με αθλητισμό, επίσης δεν ήμουν κοινωνικό παιδί και δεν άντεχα να συμμετέχω σε ένα ομαδικό παιχνίδι που πρέπει συνέχεια να αλληλεπιδράς με τους άλλους. Για χρόνια πήγαινα εκεί 1 φορά τη βδομάδα και υπέφερα. Για πρώτη φορά στη ζωή μου τους είπα ψέματα ότι πονάει η κοιλιά μου πάρα πολύ για να αποφύγω να πάω μία φορά και μετά γέμισα τύψεις. ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΣΧΟΛΕΙΟ Η ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΦΡΟΝΤΙΣΤΗΡΙΟ. Τόσο χάλια ένιωθα!!!!

Τελικά το μαρτύριο μου τελείωσε όταν μια μέρα ο μπαμπάς ήρθε να με πάρει με το αυτοκίνητο νωρίτερα και με είδε να πηγαίνω πάνω κάτω στο γήπεδο αποφεύγοντας τη μπάλα και τους άλλους μου συμπαίκτες. ΈΣΕΡΝΑ τα πόδια μου, ήμουν σα φάντασμα και μάλλον με λυπήθηκε, ένιωσε έμπαθυ δεν ξέρω τι σκατά συνέβη αλλά αποφάσισε να σταματήσω εκείνη τη στιγμή ενώ η άλλη η αχαρακτήριστη ήθελε να συνεχίσω.

Εγώ όμως ο μ***ς δε μπόρεσα να τους αντιμετωπίσω 4 χρόνια που πήγαινα εκεί και να πω τέλος, δεν πάω ξανά, δε θέλω, γιατί ήθελα να ικανοποιήσω τις δικές τους ανάγκες παραβλέποντας τις δικές μου και το πόσο απαίσια ένιωθα και πόσο φρικτό μου ήταν αυτό που έκανα εκεί (ή που δέν έκανα, γιατί δεν έπαιζα στ' αλήθεια, απλά πήγαινα πάνω κάτω). Και τώρα αντί να με συμπονέσω, να νιώσω δλδ έμπαθυ για εκείνο το παιδάκι που δεν έφταιγε σε κάτι θυμώνω και τα ρίχνω σε μένα κυρίως που δεν τους αντιμετώπισα (sadistic superego?).

ΚΑΙ ΤΌΤΕ πάντως ένιωθα απίστευτες ενοχές που σταμάτησα, που τους απογοήτευσα, τώρα βλέπω ότι ως γκέι, όπως είναι συνηθισμένο, δεν είχα κλίση στον αθλητισμό, αλλά είναι και κάτι ακόμα. Δεν άντεχα τον ανταγωνισμό γιατί μισούσα να μην κερδίζω. Ακόμα και τώρα φοβάμαι απίστευτα πολύ να κάνω κάτι ανταγωνιστικό έστω και για πλάκα, πχ να παίξω επιτραπέζιο σε ένα καφε μπαρ με επιτραπέζια γιατί δεν αντέχω να χάνω... Θέλω να κερδίζω πάντα, να ξεχωρίζω και μου λένε συνεχώς μπράβο. :(

Είμαι έξω φρενών αυτή τη στιγμή. Είναι ξεκάθαρο το πώς δημιουργήθηκε το false self και η ανάγκη μου να καθρεφτίζομαι από τα μάτια των άλλων για να νιώθω καλά με τον εαυτό μου ΑΝΤΙ να αντλώ ικανοποίηση από τις δικές μου κλίσεις και ενδιαφέροντα είτε αρέσουν είτε όχι στους άλλους. Θα μπορούσα να αρχίσω να τους βρίζω, αλλά προτιμάω να πεισμώσω κι άλλο και να βάλω ακόμα πιο έντονα για μία ακόμα φορά στόχο να γίνω καλά για μένα και μόνο για μένα.

----------


## marian_m

empathy=κατανόηση, συμπάθεια, ενσυναίσθηση, συναισθηματική ταύτιση
Για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν την αντίστοιχη ελληνική λέξη.

----------


## Odette

@world το ότι απλά θέλω να σε πάρω αγκαλιά και να πάρω όλο τον πόνο σου από το παιδί που δεν κατάφερε να αγαπηθεί με κάνει co-dependent;

----------


## Odette

> empathy=κατανόηση, συμπάθεια, ενσυναίσθηση, συναισθηματική ταύτιση
> Για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν την αντίστοιχη ελληνική λέξη.


Για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν την έννοια «empathy» (και όχι την ερμηνεία της λέξης):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Evwgu369Jw

----------


## world

> @world το ότι απλά θέλω να σε πάρω αγκαλιά και να πάρω όλο τον πόνο σου από το παιδί που δεν κατάφερε να αγαπηθεί με κάνει co-dependent;


Ζηλεύω και θαυμάζω το empathy που τόσο πηγιαία νιώθεις

----------


## Odette

> Ζηλεύω και θαυμάζω το empathy που τόσο πηγιαία νιώθεις


Δεν είναι πάντα καλό και δεν μπορώ να νιώσω για τα πάντα empathy και στον ίδιο βαθμό.
Όμως… Φαντάζομαι θα γνωρίζεις τη σχέση των Dark Souls / Empaths… 

Λένε ότι το empathy είναι κάτι που μπορεί να διδαχθεί μέσω των mirror neurons. Πιστεύεις ότι ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο μιας και ζεις με τη NPD;

----------


## world

Δεν έχω ιδέα τι είναι όλα αυτά...

Έχεις κάποια παραπομπή;

Παρεμπιπτόντως.... 

http://thenarcissisticlife.com/the-narcissist-in-love/

από το σημείο αυτό και μετά:
What Does Love Mean to a Narcissist?

(Adapted from A Narcissist’s Love Letter)

εδώ είναι σα να μιλάει για μένα, σα να με ξέρει. Τρομαχτικό το πόσο μέσα πέφτει.

----------


## Odette

Γιατί αυτά που διάβασα δεν τα βρίσκω χαρακτηριστικά μιας ναρκισισιτικής προσωπικότητας, αλλά φυσιολογικά χαρακτηριστικά ενός ερωτευμένου ανθρώπου;
Όταν ερωτεύομαι θέλω ο άλλος να είναι ο κόσμος μου κι εγώ ο δικός του, ας πούμε. Το βρίσκω απόλυτα φυσιολογικό και αν δεν είναι έτσι, δεν είναι αληθινός έρωτας, αλλά κάτι να περνάμε την ώρα μας.
Αν δεν υπάρχει αυτός ο ενθουσιασμός τους πρώτους μήνες της σχέσης, αν δεν υπάρχει έντονη σωματική/εγκεφαλική έλξη, συναισθηματικό πάθος, καταλήγει σε φιλία και όχι ερωτική σχέση, έτσι δεν είναι;
Συγχώρεσε την άγνοιά μου, δεν προσπαθώ να σε ακυρώσω, απλά προβληματίζομαι γιατί όλα αυτά είναι πράγματα που τα νιώθω κι εγώ και θέλω να τα νιώθει και ο άλλος, αλλιώς αισθάνομαι ότι δεν είναι αληθινός έρωτας, αλλά αρπαχτή, να περνάει την ώρα.

Και από την άλλη, ο έρωτας ενέχει ναρκισισμό. Μέσω της ταύτισης αναπτύσσουμε συναισθηματικό δεσμό, έτσι δεν είναι;


*Mirror neurons:*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mirror_neuron

*Dark Souls/Narcissists and Empaths:*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwWBHRKFYCA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4Gw6OUVuwY
(Είναι λίγο εκνευριστικά γιατί δεν είναι φυσική φωνή)

----------


## world

Έριξα μια ματιά στα λινκ, υπάρχουν δεκάδες παρόμοια άρθρα, βίντεο και έννοιες γι' αυτό το θέμα.

Όσο για το πώς μαθαίνει να νιώθει empathy κάποιος σαν εμένα, γίνεται κάτα με ένα είδος reparenting του ψυχολόγου προς τον ασθενή κι αργότερα του ασθενή προς τον εαυτό του..

----------


## Eagle guy

Μην αυτοδιαγνωζεσαι μεσω ιντερνετ, και οχι, δεν εισαι ναρκισιστης, απλά είσαι παρτάκιας όπως το 100% των ανθρώπων, μόνο οι Άγιοι κατάφερναν (κατά περιόδους) να ξεπεράσουν το φυσικό ανθρώπινο εγωισμό, οπότε μη νιώθεις ντροπή. Απλά είσαι άνθρωπος που ξεκλειδώνει πιο δύσκολα. Μη νομίζεις πως οι πιο εκδηλωτικοί είναι απαραίτητα καλύτεροι άνθρωποι, κιαυτοί πρώτα δικές τους ανάγκες καλύπτουν. Πιστεύω πως δε νιώθεις τις δυσκολίες των άλλων και τις υποτιμάς γιατί θεωρείς πως έχεις περάσει μεγαλύτερες δυσκολίες. Αν γνωρίσεις κάποιον που έχει περάσει τραγικά στη ζωή του δε θα τον λυπόσουν δηλαδή? Όταν αγαπήσεις τον εαυτό σου θα μπορέσεις να αγαπήσεις και τους άλλους, δεν είσαι ανίκανος για αγάπη. 
Οι πραγματικά ανίκανοι για αγάπη δε νιώθουν τύψεις για αυτό όπως εσύ, εσύ θυμώνεις γιατί δε μπορείς να νιώσεις την δήθεν αγάπη (καψούρα) που ακούμε στα τραγούδια, νομίζεις πως όσοι νιώθουν αυτό το πράγμα αγαπάνε? Αυτό κιαν είναι ναρκισσισμός- εγωισμός.

----------


## world

Όπως έχω ήδη γράψει πάω σε ψυχολόγο εδώ και χρόνια και είμαι διαγνωσμένος με ναρκισσιστική διαταραχή της προσωπικότητας.

----------


## Fearfull

Aγαπητε World....ειμαι με μια κοπελα που εμφανιζεται ακριβως οπως σε περιγραφεις..........
αληθεια πως καταφερες να το διγνωσεις αυτο? Ηταν ευκολο? αν θες διαβασε το δικο μου θεμα ( ναρκισσιστική διαταραχή της προσωπικότητας ?) και θα με ενδιεφερε η κουβεντα μαζι σου πολυ!!!
Βασανιζομαι καθε μερα...και οτι εχεις αυτογνωσια ισως να μπορεσει να με λυτρωσει μιλοντας μαζι σου. 

σε ευχαριστω

----------


## world

Σου απάντησα στο θέμα που άνοιξες

----------


## gbourogi

καλημέρα world 

επειδή διάβασα με πολύ ενδιαφέρον τις τοποθετήσεις σου και πιστεύω ότι είσαι ένας αξιόλογος άνθρωπος που έχεις επιλέξει να εξελιχθείς και μάλιστα ξεκινώντας να ανέβεις "ανηφόρα " .Αλλά τα δύσκολα είναι για τους δυνατούς ,θα ήθελα να σε συγχαρώ αρχικά και να ζητήσω την άποψη σου .Είμαι απο τις αρχές του χρόνου 2017 χωρισμένος με 2 παιδιά ,αγόρασα σπίτι ,μετακόμισα και αποφάσισα να κάνω μιά νέα αρχή στην ζωή μου ,σκεπτόμενος μόνο θετικά .Μου άρεσε μία γυναίκα χωρισμένη με ένα παιδί ,με την οποία δεν ξέρω αν ήταν έρωτας ή κάτι άλλο ένοιωθα κάτι ,παρά πολύ όμορφη και ευγενική ,έκανα την κίνηση μου τέλος Μαίου και στα μέσα του Ιουνίου μετά απο πολλά "σκωτσέζικα ντους "κάναμε σχέση την οποία και ολοκληρώσαμε τέλος ιουνίου (σχεδόν καυγαδίζοντας ,ενώ την πήγαινα στο σπίτι ,μου ζήτησε να πάμε ξενοδοχείο ,όπου και φύγαμε το πρωί....)
Κάθ'όλη την διάρκεια του καλοκαιριού ,πηγαίναμε για μπάνιο με την οικογένεια της τα παιδιά μας ,όπου αποκρύπταμε την σχέση για χάρη των παιδιών ,εξαφανιζόταν για ημέρες με διάφορες προφάσεις και εγώ το ίδιο αφου είχα καταλάβει κάτι ,ταυτόχρονα πόσταρα φωτογραφίες στα social media ότι περνάω καλά ,τότε εμφανιζόταν με ύφος αδικημένης και με διάθεση να βρεθούμε ,ενώ με έιχε "γραμμένο".
Τέλος Iουλίου μετά απο συνάντηση ,που με κατηγορεί με απίστευτες στρεβλώσεις με αποχαιρετάει ψυχρά και λέω "τελεισαμε " μετά απο 2 ημέρες με παίρνει τηλέφωνο σαν να μην τρέχει τίποτα δύο μέρες συνεχόμενες ...μετά εξαφανίζεται μία εβδομάδα ,την ψάχνω, μου λέει κάποια στιγμή θα τα πούμε 'όταν μπορούμε ..." Μου την δίνει ,φεύγω στην Παρο 2 εβδομάδες και την αγνοώ..μου στέλνει μηνύματα ότι θέλει να με δεί "όποτε έχω χρόνο.." έρχομαι τα ξαναβρίσκουμε ,αρχίζει πάλι τα ίδια ,ώσπου Σεπτέμβρη με άφησε ,έκτοτε μου έστειλε μία "καλησπέρα " ένα βράδυ ,βγήκαμε ένα Σάββατο την πήγα απίστευτα κόντρα και με πήγε ... και απο τότε σε έναν κοινό χώρο που βρισκόμαστε 2 με 3 φορές την εβδομάδα σχεδόν κρύβεται ,αποφεύγει να με δεί ,κάθεται στο αυτοκίνητο και δεν ανεβαίνει πάνω ,μία φορά την χαιρέτησα και μου απάντησε σαν 
"ζόμπι "ετοιμοθάνατο ,τι τρέχει την άποψη σου ,δεν θέλω να πάθει κακό ,εμένα πλέον δεν με πονάει ,αλλα δεν θέλω και το κακό της 
σε ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων και συγνώμη για το μακροσκελές !!!

----------


## world

Εσείς γιατί ασχολείστε μαζί της; Θα πρότεινα να επικεντρώσετε στις δικές σας ανάγκες και επιθυμίες. Θέλετε μια τέτοια σχέση; Τι ανάγκες καλύπτει; Το αν και πώς μπορείτε να τη βοηθήσετε είναι πολύπλοκο και σύνθετο ερώτημα γενικά, δεν αναφέρετε ξεκάθαρα πάντως αν μιλάμε για βοήθεια που παρέχουμε σε πρώην *μετά* το χωρισμό ή εννοείτε να τη βοηθήσετε μέσα από αυτή την σχέση ασανσέρ που περιγράγετε. Το 2ο, με όλη την εκτίμηση, είναι εντελώς pathetic και κανένας άνθρωπος δε θα έπρεπε να σκέφτεται έτσι, να θυσιάσει την προσωπικότητα του, την αξιοπρέπεια του για να βοηθήσει κάπιοιον που καλά καλά δε ζήτησε να βοηθηθεί.

----------


## kounoupis

απο ναρκισσιστρια και συμφεροντολογα εχω ακουσει την εξης ατακα αυτολεξει:"κανεις δεν μ αγαπαει οπως θελω" 
Δεν την ειπε απο πικρια αλλα ειπε οτι νιωθει.Τι ενιωθε αυτη οπως και πιστευω και οι περισσοτεροι αν οχι ολοι οι ναρκισσοι θελω την αγαπη στα μετρα μου και να θυμαμαι τον αλλο οποτε δεν εχω τι να κανω, να εχω απλα εναν ανθρωπο να βγαινω εξω απλα να μην ειμαι μονη.

----------


## elis

Οι γυναικεσ παντα ξερουν την αληθεια κανενασ δεν την αγαπησε οπωσ το φανταστηκε ποσουσ θα εστειλε για βρουβεσ αυτη να ξερεσ

----------


## kounoupis

> Οι γυναικεσ παντα ξερουν την αληθεια κανενασ δεν την αγαπησε οπωσ το φανταστηκε ποσουσ θα εστειλε για βρουβεσ αυτη να ξερεσ


η συγκεκριμενη η ζωη της(και το επαγγελμα της) ειναι η γυμναστικη κατα 90-95% οποτε αυτη φταιει η μαλλον δεν φταιει ετσι γεννηθηκε.
αλλωστε στη ζωη αυτα που θελουμε ειναι αυτα που βλεπουμε η βλεπαμε βασικα τωρα οι περισσοτεροι μονοι ειναι η σε νεκρες σχεσεις δηλαδη οτι ολοι πρεπει να βρουμε καποιον και οτι αν δεν βρεις ειναι καταρα να εισαι μονος

----------


## elis

Ετσι αγορι μου δεν πηρεσ μυρωδια τι ειναι ζωη μπραβο σου

----------


## gbourogi

Αυτό συμβαίνει σε όποιον απομακρύνεται από τον Θεό .επιλέγεις το Θύμα σου νομίζεις "τυχαία" τα θύματα σου είναι προσεκτικά επιλεγμένα όχι απο εσένα ,άλλα από το "δαιμόνιο" που σε ελέγχει ,εξωτερικά μην φοβάσαι .Είναι συνήθως άθεοι ή σχεδόν άθεοι "ατείχιστοι" και εσύ και τα θυματα σου ελεγχεσται απο τον "πνευματικό " κόσμο ...Εάν μπείς στην Εκκλησία βρείς Πνευματικό εξομολογηθείς και συμμετάσχεις στα ιερά μυστήρια ,θα δείς ότι θα αρχίσεις μία ζωΗ Εν'Χριστώ και θα αρχίσεις να αγαπάς .
Μιλάω εκ πείρας ,λίγο πριν "σαλτάρω " και αρχίσω τα ψυχοφάρμακα έκανα στροφή στην Ορθοδοξία , Θεραπευτική λεγεται η πίστη μας 
Εναν εξορκισμό να δεις καταλαβαίνεις και ξεφυγα Δόξα τον Θεό !!!
Εύχομαι την μεταστροφή σου στην ευτυχία της Ορθοδοξίας μας 

Να είσαι καλα 













> Δε μπορώ να αγαπήσω πραγματικά
> 
> Δε μπορώ να νιώσω empathy
> 
> Κι όταν νομίζω ότι ερωτεύομαι και μπαίνω σε μια σχέση δε μπορώ να την κρατήσω γιατί οι ανασφάλειες μου και η διαρκής ανάγκη επιβεβαίωσης διώχνουν το άλλο πρόσωπο.
> 
> Και όμως, αποδείχτηκε στην πράξη ότι μπορώ να εντοπίσω εύκολα αυτούς που έχουν τη μεγαλύτερη ανοχή στην ανάγκη μου για διαρκή επιβεβαίωση και στη γενικότερη αλλοπρόσαλη συμπεριφορά μου και να στραφώ εκεί. Τότε όμως αργά ή γρήγορα χάνω το ενδιαφέρον μου και το θαυμασμό μου δηλαδή αρχίζει το devalueing... Και μετά χωρίζω αφού πρώτα γίνω παγοκολόνα από άποψη ενδιαφέροντος συναισθηματικού, σεξουαλικού και γενικότερου..
> 
> Μετά όμως από λίγο διάστημα μοναξιάς και ειδικά αν τύχει να αντιμετωπίσω άλλες άσχετες δυσκολίες στη ζωή μου αρχίζω χωρίς να καταλαβαίνω να επαναειδωλοποιώ στο μυαλό μου αυτό που είχα και αυτόν που μου το πρόσφερε. Αρχίζω να κάνω διερευνητικές κινήσεις κι αν δω ότι απ' την άλλη μεριά υπάρχει ακόμα ενδιαφέρον σιγά σιγά κάνω βήματα προσέγγισης.. Η τελευταία σχέση μου απ' ότι φαίνεται είχε αρκετό μυαλό ή ένστινκτο αυτοσυντήρησης για να κόψει μαχαίρι κάθε ενδεχόμενο επανασύνδεσης. Αυτό τον θεοποίησε στα μάτια μου ακόμα περισσότερο και έκανε ακόμα μεγαλύτερο το μαρτύριο μου που δε μπορούσα να τον ξαναέχω πίσω...
> ...

----------


## gbourogi

> Οι γυναικεσ παντα ξερουν την αληθεια κανενασ δεν την αγαπησε οπωσ το φανταστηκε ποσουσ θα εστειλε για βρουβεσ αυτη να ξερεσ


αγάπη ου ζητεί τα εαυτής (Απ. Παύλος ) η πραγματική αγάπη είναι ανιδιοτελής δεν ζητά ανταλλάγματα ,αυτή που τους στέλνει για βρούβες λοιπόν δεν αγαπά ,μισεί και εκδικείται και έχει κακία μέσα της ..

----------


## kutchunie

> Ναι, είμαι γκέι, θεωρώ ότι η αποδοχή της σεξουαλικότητας μου είναι ικανοποιητική (η αποδοχή του εαυτού γενικότερα είναι μια συνεχής διαδικασία που σταματάει μόνο όταν πεθάνεις), δε νομίζω ότι σαμποτάρω τις σχέσεις μου εξαιτίας θεμάτων με τη σεξουαλικότητα μου. Γνωρίζω τη θεωρία περί αυτοεκπληρούμενης προφητείας, γνωρίζω πολλούς ομοφυλόφιλους οι οποίοι δυστυχώς κάνουν ακριβώς αυτό, δλδ επιβεβαιώνουν διαρκώς αυτό που από μικροί γαλουχήθηκαν, ότι δλδ οι γκέι σχέσεις είναι καταδικασμένες και γενικά ο γκέι τρόπος ζωής, εγώ λόγω ΝΔΠ αμφιβάλλω αν μπορώ γενικότερα σαν άνθρωπος να ευτυχήσω..
> 
> Η διάγνωση είναι 100% σωστή, πρωτοέγινε πριν χρόνια, τότε το ημιαποδεχόμουν, τώρα όμως είμαι σίγουρος γιατί βλέπω την πάθηση να διαπερνάει κάθε τομέα της ζωής μου. Το ότι δε μπορώ να πάρω πτυχίο, ότι δεν έχω κίνητρο στη ζωή μου, ούτε φιλοδοξίες, γενικά δεν υπάρχει true self μέσα μου και ό,τι κάνω σε όλη μου τη ζωή κινείται προς την κατεύθυνση της ανακούφισης των αρνητικών συναισθημάτων και όχι της επιδίωξης κάποιου ονείρου/στόχου.
> 
> 
> Τι σας φαίνεται στο κείμενο να μη συνάδει με ΝΔΠ; Ότι με κατηγορώ αντί να με παινεύω πχ;
> Η θεωρία εκτός από false self και true self μιλάει και για ένα σαδιστικό υπερεγώ που διαρκώς με κατακρίνει και με κάνει να νιώθω ανεπαρκής και λίγος. Το false self είναι μια άμυνα στο σαδιστικό υπερεγώ.
> 
> Ένα άλλο κλασικό σύμπτωμα είναι η ανάγκη να διαβάσω όλους αυτούς τους όρους και τα ψυχολογικά κείμενα ώστε να μιλάω σε αυτή τη γλώσσα στον ψυχολόγο για να νιώθω ίσος μαζί του, γιατί όχι να παριστάνω και ότι γνωρίζω καλυτερα απ' αυτόν τι τρέχει με μένα...
> ...


Εμένα πάντως δεν μου κάνεις μόνο για νάρκισσος, η ηττοπάθεια φωνάζει σε όσα λες. Ντράμα κουίν κ έτσι. Ναι, είσαι γκέυ. Και; Εχεις ψευδαισθήσεις οτι χειραγωγείς τους αλλους ανθρώπους, για να τους θεωρήσεις κατώτερους και να νοιώσεις λίγο καλά με εσένα. Πολλοι το κάνουν και οχι μόνο σε σεξουαλικές σχέσεις. Και σαφώς ειναι ψευδαίσθηση το ότι θεωρείς πως τους χειραγωγείς τους ανθρωπους, απλώς ανέχονται τα τρελά σου και όταν οι αντοχές τους εξαφανιστουν, απλώς σε εγκαταλείπουν. Ξέρω πολυ επιτυχημένους ανθρώπους, με καριερα και λεφτά και τίμιους που δεν εβγαλαν πανεπιστήμια, δεν είσαι ο πρώτος δίχως πτυχίο, ενας απο τους πολλους είσαι. Εχεις ναρκισσιστικά στοιχεία, αλλά είσαι και ντράμα κουίν, ξανθοπουλος φάση και έχεις και τις αυταπάτες σου. Καιόχι, δεν θα αγαπήσεις μεχρι να σε δεχτείς, γιατί πολύ απλά δε σε ενδιαφέρει κατι τέτοιο και εισαι ανικανος να το κανεις μεχρι να αγαπήσεις ή τουλάχιστον να δεις ρεαλιστικά ποιος είσαι και να σε δεχτείς, μέχρι να αυτοπροσδιοριστείς χωρις μανδύες κοινωνικους και βαρυγδουπες διαγνώσεις. Ενα παιδακι είσαι που θελει προσοχή ουσιαστική, να σε νοιαστεί κάποιος επειδή εισαι ντράμα κουίν κ να σε βάλει στη διαδικασία να το αγαπήσεις αυτο σου το στοιχείο ή να το πετάξεις.. Νομίζω ειναι πιο απλό απο όσο το εχεις στο μυαλό σου

----------


## gbourogi

αν διαβαζες λίγο άγιο Πορφύριο ίσως άνοιγαν τα μάτια της ψυχής σου και καταλάβαινες την ουτοπία της υπεροψίας που ζεις ,η δυναμικη σου είναι στραμμένη σε λάθος κατέυθυνση διάβασε την ζωή της Οσίας Μαρίας της Αιγυπτίας απο περιέργεια 

φιλικά 

πρώην ναρκισσιστής

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δεν ειναι θεμα υπεροψιας αλλα αν μπορει καπιος να μαθει στους αλλους πραγματα

----------


## Snowball99

Αυτο που περιγραφεις διορθωνετε θελει απλα πολυ αυτογνωσια και να μην ανταγωνιζεσε τον ψυχολογο ακου τι εχει να σου πει τα δικα σου θεματα πληρωνετε να λυσει.Εισαι συναισθηματικο βαμπιρ τρεφεσε με την εμπαθεια των αλλων το οτι το παραδεχεσε ειναι το πρωτο βημα.Ψαξε να βρεις ενα ατομο που ενδιαφερεσε πραγματικα

----------


## Snowball99

Σου προτεινω το βιβλιο του νικου σιδερη 'δεν παιζεις μονο εσυ υπαρχουν κι αλλοι'

----------

